# Are There Any Pets You are Missing Now?



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2021)

Thought I'd start this thread to share our departed pets photos and sentiments. 

I have been missing my Alice bird.  I have not gotten over losing her but am a *lot better* than I was a year ago. 

I just looked in a folder on my computer that I haven't in quite some time.  I found these pictures.

Here she is:





Alice was a very sweet bird.  When Danny fell ill she was very loving to him.  She was very upset when she lost him.  Then I brought her Jasmine to be a friend.  They were good friends for about 3.5 years before Alice passed.  I think she was one of the sweetest birds I've had. 

Jasmine is doing better now.  She is a high spirited little Parakeet.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 15, 2021)

I still miss my beloved cat who I had to have put to sleep
around this time last year.  Would love to have another one
but at my age it would probably outlive me and my family
already have their pets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

tortiecat said:


> I still miss my beloved cat who I had to have put to sleep
> around this time last year.  Would love to have another one
> but at my age it would probably outlive me and my family
> already have their pets.


I know what you mean about how a new pet might outlive you.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 15, 2021)

Way too many to list here,but, there have been a lot of rescues come through our place. I still picture and miss them all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Way too many to list here,but, there have been a lot of rescues come through our place. I still picture and miss them all.


I do the same.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2021)

Had many over the years,   and I miss them all.


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2021)

My twin boys, Adam and Gus.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 15, 2021)

Now you made me start thinking of all that passed through our life.   I take some comfort that I was able to give each of them some kind of good life after the tough times they went through.
Sambo
Bobo
princess Grace
Kizmo
Penny
Bebe
Chein
Tubs
Dinky
Toby- 2 of them
Jane- 2 of them
Kati
Noopy
Sandy
Judy
Meiska
patty cake
Heidi
Lucy
Pac
Elliot
Toto
George- 2 of them
Mr Bill
George Ann


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2021)

Moe/Moey

Peanut

Mika (sisters' dog)

Max (Australia)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2021)

I miss them in the same way that I miss other members of my family.


----------



## bingo (Nov 15, 2021)

my little  Skeeter ♥


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Growing up I was very afraid of dogs. After I had children I didn't want them to have the same fear so we got a Dog and Named him Bandit. I fell in love with him at first sight and still miss him very much.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 15, 2021)

Didn't know I could love a pet so much!  Her name was "Molly Mi Darlin:"  a registered Persian.
She would always jump in my lap and lick my nose to greet me!
One time, i was gone 2 months and when she saw me, she ran toward me and jumped up 5 1/2 feet into my arms!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Growing up I was very afraid of dogs. After I had children I didn't want them to have the same fear so we got a Dog and Named him Bandit. I fell in love with him at first sight and still miss him very much.


Yes we do fall in love with them...such sweet souls.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Didn't know I could love a pet so much!  Her name was "Molly Mi Darlin:"  a registered Persian.
> She would always jump in my lap and lick my nose to greet me!
> One time, i was gone 2 months and when she saw me, she ran toward me and jumped up 5 1/2 feet into my arms!
> View attachment 194689


Wow what a jumper!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

I miss 4 cats that I've loved living with.  Each of them made my life better, and I tried to do the same for them.  It was very sad to lose each of them, but I am glad I knew them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I miss 4 cats that I've loved living with.  Each of them made my life better, and I tried to do the same for them.  It was very sad to lose each of them, but I am glad I knew them.


We have those memories for having known them and that is something we can take.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Moe/Moey
> View attachment 194669
> Peanut
> View attachment 194670
> ...


They are all so adorable @Pinky !


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I miss them in the same way that I miss other members of my family.


I feel the same way.  Not everyone understands that, too.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 15, 2021)

Young  Peaches


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 194643
> Young  Peaches
> 
> ..such a cutie!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 15, 2021)

A last picture before she went  over the Rainbow bridge , year ago in Oct.
One of  the   calmest Boston  Terrier we ever had.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 194698
> A last picture before she went  over the Rainbow bridge , year ago in Oct.
> One of  the   calmest Boston  Terrier we ever had.


Thank you for posting her.  I know how hard it is to lose one's doggie.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you.

I sat  beside her telling her of  all our other   Bostons   that were waiting  for her.

It took us  5 months to  find another  Boston.
I  had forgotten how much work  a puppy is.

I've posted  his pictures  about  4 pages ago thread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I sat  beside her telling her of  all our other   Bostons   that were waiting  for her.
> 
> ...


I hear you


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 15, 2021)

I had so many and not one was loved over the other. Birds as well. 
There is an emptiness in our house that can't be filled since our last dog passed which was quite a few years ago.  
With Thanksgiving coming up I am reminded of one of the cats we had who loved pumpkin pie.
Christmas will bring other memories that will make me cry. 
I'm to old now to get another pet but I still have my Kirby for company.  
He sits with me in my recliner and likes his head scratched like a dog or cat.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 15, 2021)

It breaks my heart each time we lost one. We have been without a critter friend now for a few years, I just couldn't face losing another well loved animal friend. I think I might be ready now, but it will have to be a pretty special kitty!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 15, 2021)

We miss our beautiful black cat, Toby.  He passed away several months ago at 6 years old due to severe asthma.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 15, 2021)

mrstime said:


> It breaks my heart each time we lost one. We have been without a critter friend now for a few years, I just couldn't face losing another well loved animal friend. I think I might be ready now, but it will have to be a pretty special kitty!


Please do it.  When our Toby passed and we had his remaining buddy, Andy, we said never again.  But then I started looking online and found Bugsy.  He is already 6 years old, but I figure if we have 10 more years with him it will have been worth it.  Andy and Bugsy are now as thick as thieves.  Bugsy is a special kitty who opens drawers and cabinets and loves laps!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> We miss our beautiful black cat, Toby.  He passed away several months ago at 6 years old due to severe asthma.  View attachment 194607


Sorry to hear of his passing.  He was beautiful.  I love cats and black ones even more.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Please do it.  When our Toby passed and we had his remaining buddy, Andy, we said never again.  But then I started looking online and found Bugsy.  He is already 6 years old, but I figure if we have 10 more years with him it will have been worth it.  Andy and Bugsy are now as thick as thieves.  Bugsy is a special kitty who opens drawers and cabinets and loves laps!
> 
> View attachment 194747


Awww.. such a sweet picture!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Awww.. such a sweet picture!


Thank you!  It warms my heart every time I see it.  They are oddly like "bookends".  Always in the same position together.  We feel we have a great balance in our house.


----------



## Flaneuse (Nov 16, 2021)

Still missing Niki even though she's been gone for 7 years.  She was rescued from the streets of Moscow and became my travel companion and heart dog.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 16, 2021)

​


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

We had many pets throughout the years - cats, birds, dogs, a goat, frogs, and a few rabbits - but the one that stayed with me the most was the male canary that I bought when I was 19 years old from the recreation center supervisor who raised canaries. He was still a baby. I paid the supervisor each week a small amount - on installment - until the bird was paid off.

Our male canary had a beautiful creamy chiffon hue and would fly around the house merrily, then he'd perch on a picture frame in front of the large mirror in the living room, singing to himself with a beautiful soprano voice. I think he liked to gaze at himself in the mirror thinking it was another canary. I remember taping him once. He was right on pitch so whenever there was music, he would sing along. Other times he would get on the floor and walk around with us, as if he was one of us. Just a thrill having him. We got him female companions, but he outlived them. The last one we got him, she died within the year, and he died shortly after. I guess he loved her the most! We were all sad to see him/them go.

Doritto was my mother's pet, and we sort of adopted him – he was a large, multi-colored macaw. He was a character and a bit ornery. My mom kept him in her garage (Florida), and he learned to speak her language. He loved tearing things apart with his beak. Sometimes she’d leave the cage open, and he’d go and sit on top of it looking pleased with himself. Whenever we visited her, I spent time with him and taught him how to ask for food and whenever he saw me, he would ask me for food, and I would feed him being careful to keep my fingers away from his strong beak. He rarely talked back when we wanted him to talk, no matter how much we talked to him. But he would belt out curses and swear words, screeching as if all hell broke out loose whenever my mom was on the phone. We would laugh so hard. It was as if he didn't want her talking on the phone! The whole neighborhood would hear him, and it sounded as if my mom was having an argument! But as she got older, she couldn’t keep him and gave him away a couple years ago. We sure miss him!


----------



## Colleen (Nov 16, 2021)

Two months ago, we suddenly lost our sweet Clancy to liver disease and hepatitis. He was only 10 years old. He was a Balinese Siamese with the most beautiful blue eyes that we got from the animal shelter when he was 2 years old. His "sister" is with us still and she has helped us through many sad days in the last 2 months. Sara is a barn cat that we also rescued about the same time as Clancy. She's quite the comedian and we love her to death.


----------



## Remy (Nov 16, 2021)

tortiecat said:


> I still miss my beloved cat who I had to have put to sleep
> around this time last year.  Would love to have another one
> but at my age it would probably outlive me and my family
> already have their pets.


How about a senior kitty? Many need homes.


----------



## Trila (Nov 16, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thought I'd start this thread to share our departed pets photos and sentiments.
> 
> I have been missing my Alice bird.  I have not gotten over losing her but am a *lot better* than I was a year ago.
> 
> ...


She is beautiful.   I love birds....they make such good pets.


----------



## Trila (Nov 16, 2021)

Best cat we ever had, was Opie.  He was so good natured and affectionate.  He died from bobcat fever, when he was only one year old.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 16, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> We had many pets throughout the years - cats, birds, dogs, a goat, frogs, and a few rabbits - but the one that stayed with me the most was the male canary that I bought when I was 19 years old from the recreation center supervisor who raised canaries. He was still a baby. I paid the supervisor each week a small amount - on installment - until the bird was paid off.
> 
> Our male canary had a beautiful creamy chiffon hue and would fly around the house merrily, then he'd perch on a picture frame in front of the large mirror in the living room, singing to himself with a beautiful soprano voice. I think he liked to gaze at himself in the mirror thinking it was another canary. I remember taping him once. He was right on pitch so whenever there was music, he would sing along. Other times he would get on the floor and walk around with us, as if he was one of us. Just a thrill having him. We got him female companions, but he outlived them. The last one we got him, she died within the year, and he died shortly after. I guess he loved her the most! We were all sad to see him/them go.
> 
> Doritto was my mother's pet, and we sort of adopted him – he was a large, multi-colored macaw. He was a character and a bit ornery. My mom kept him in her garage (Florida), and he learned to speak her language. He loved tearing things apart with his beak. Sometimes she’d leave the cage open, and he’d go and sit on top of it looking pleased with himself. Whenever we visited her, I spent time with him and taught him how to ask for food and whenever he saw me, he would ask me for food, and I would feed him being careful to keep my fingers away from his strong beak. He rarely talked back when we wanted him to talk, no matter how much we talked to him. But he would belt out curses and swear words, screeching as if all hell broke out loose whenever my mom was on the phone. We would laugh so hard. It was as if he didn't want her talking on the phone! The whole neighborhood would hear him, and it sounded as if my mom was having an argument! But as she got older, she couldn’t keep him and gave him away a couple years ago. We sure miss him!


I had a cockatiel when I was in my 20's and lived alone.  I used to let him out of his cage and he would sit on my head.  He also loved spaghetti and would eat it from the edge of my plate.  He knew my cat Cleo's name and would say it from time to time. One day he was out on the balcony of my apartment with his cage door open and flew away.  I was devastated.  Birds are really clever and loving!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I had a cockatiel when I was in my 20's and lived alone.  I used to let him out of his cage and he would sit on my head.  He also loved spaghetti and would eat it from the edge of my plate.  He knew my cat Cleo's name and would say it from time to time. One day he was out on the balcony of my apartment with his cage door open and flew away.  I was devastated.  Birds are really clever and loving!


Agree what you say about birds! Sounds like yours was very clever! Sorry he flew away!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2021)

Trila said:


> She is beautiful.   I love birds....they make such good pets.


Thank you @Trila Yes they are sweet but some bite pretty hard.  Jasmine has bitten me when I put my finger out for her to perch on.  I still love her so.

She doesn't bite all the time tho.  She's a sweetheart .


----------



## Don M. (Nov 17, 2021)

We had a wonderful miniature poodle, for about 15 years.  He was almost like another child, to us.  One of the hardest things I ever had to do was taking him to the vet, for the last time, when his health got so bad that he could hardly do anything.  Since then, we haven't had any pets.  

However the neighbors across the road have a wonderful beagle, and she spends several hours a day with us....while they are at work.  So, we get the pleasure of having a nice little dog around for much of the week, and they get the vet bills.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We had a wonderful miniature poodle, for about 15 years.  He was almost like another child, to us.  One of the hardest things I ever had to do was taking him to the vet, for the last time, when his health got so bad that he could hardly do anything.  Since then, we haven't had any pets.
> 
> However the neighbors across the road have a wonderful beagle, and she spends several hours a day with us....while they are at work.  So, we get the pleasure of having a nice little dog around for much of the week, and they get the vet bills.


I bet it's nice to have a sweet doggie visit you.  Dogs are special creatures full of so much love.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> One day he was out on the balcony of my apartment with his cage door open and flew away. I was devastated. Birds are really clever and loving!



And he never returned?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 25, 2021)

I lost my beloved Chipper (Yorkie-poo) just over three years ago. I raised him from a puppy and had his mother, a darling little white Poodle.
It was maybe the saddest day of my life when I had to take him to the vet and say goodbye to Chipper.  He understood everything that I said, and most of what i was thinking, since the time he was a puppy. 
 He loved to pose for pictures, and would get in there even when I was trying to take a picture of something else.
I loved him like he was one of my children, and miss him like one , too.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Kaila said:


> And he never returned?


Unfortunately not.


----------

